
Close to 90% of spreadsheet documents contain errors - mackie11
https://www.zepto.io/blog/cost-of-spreadsheet-errors
======
gjvc
A quick web search for "spreadsheet risk" brings up an illuminating selection
of content. There are even interest groups like this one
[http://www.eusprig.org/](http://www.eusprig.org/)

